# asparagus?



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

last year when I was trapping I found a bunch of wild asparagus, I was just wondering when it would be ready for me to go pick? I am in Birch Run.

Thanks,


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

MuskyDan said:


> last year when I was trapping I found a bunch of wild asparagus, I was just wondering when it would be ready for me to go pick? I am in Birch Run.
> 
> Thanks,


I like to get it when it's 6 to 8" tall.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

I mowed my asparagus tops yesterday and rototilled the bed getting the area ready for the spring crop. Most springs my garden asparagus is ready about 1 month after the 1st day of spring or a week later on a late spring. So roughly April 20-30. Wild asparagus is ready around May 1st-10th depending on the spring and its exposure to the sun.
For anyone interested, asparagus is very easy to grow in your garden of flower bed. Plant some root stock this spring and you will be picking in 2-3 years. Seed will take longer.
Central Michigan area.

L & O


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

I don't eat the stuff , but my dad always said around Mother's Day.


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Hi Dan
Down here I usually pick it from the last week of April into the first 2 weeks
of May.But just like shrooms the timing will vary from year to year, so you just need to check on it once in awhile.
You can usually get a couple of pickins per patch over a couple of weeks.

Mike


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Last year was my first year finding any and I have a ton of spots now. I can't wait to hit them up SOON!!! I also was picking most of mine and it was easiest to find the first few days of May. I noticed after my birthday. (The 9th) I was starting to find that they were seeding, and branching out. I'm thinking the week before May if you know where some is. (Easier to find if you know it's there.) Then the first week of May should be prime. Well, down here at least. I have to try some pickled asparagus this year too.:corkysm55:corkysm55


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

IF the weather stays warm we'll be picking in a couple weeks. Can't wait, last year I pickled 8 jars, froze 5lbs, and ate close to 10lbs...not sure how much I gave away.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Around NW Michigan where I am at I cut mine, and find the wild around the first of May and then that whole week. After that it starts to branch out and get really tough to chew.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

Liver and Onions said:


> I mowed my asparagus tops yesterday and rototilled the bed getting the area ready for the spring crop. Most springs my garden asparagus is ready about 1 month after the 1st day of spring or a week later on a late spring. So roughly April 20-30. Wild asparagus is ready around May 1st-10th depending on the spring and its exposure to the sun.
> For anyone interested, asparagus is very easy to grow in your garden of flower bed. Plant some root stock this spring and you will be picking in 2-3 years. Seed will take longer.
> Central Michigan area.
> 
> L & O


L&O I planted a dozen two year old plants last year, and was told by the farmer not to pick until they've reached their fourth year? To my surprise I lost or appeared to lose about 4 plants during the transplant as they turned brown and died, and never seeded. I checked my garden lastnight to see if anything had started popping up through the soil, but haven't found any thing yet. Is it still early? I know it grows exceptionally fast. Lastly, on the plants that appeared to die, is it possible the root structures were strong enough on the plants that just the existing shoots died off, and will reproduce new shoots this spring on the plants? Thanks.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

I discovered the first spear of the year this afternoon in my garden in Davison. I applied the first application of fertilizer afterwards and expect to start harvesting in a week or two.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

chuckinduck said:


> L&O I planted a dozen two year old plants last year, and was told by the farmer not to pick until they've reached their fourth year? To my surprise I lost or appeared to lose about 4 plants during the transplant as they turned brown and died, and never seeded. I checked my garden lastnight to see if anything had started popping up through the soil, but haven't found any thing yet. Is it still early? I know it grows exceptionally fast. Lastly, on the plants that appeared to die, is it possible the root structures were strong enough on the plants that just the existing shoots died off, and will reproduce new shoots this spring on the plants? Thanks.


If I understand correctly, you transplanted the asparagus. I have no experience with transplanting asparagus. I have mostly planted from root stock that I have purchased or dug from along the side of the road in the late fall when the plant was dormant. Purchasing root stock is much easier. I would say that it is possible that the 4 that turned brown might come back this year.

L & O


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

wallywings123 said:


> I discovered the first spear of the year this afternoon in my garden in Davison. I applied the first application of fertilizer afterwards and expect to start harvesting in a week or two.


Wow, was this next to a building with southern exposure ? Seems early with the cooler than normal late winter/early spring that we have had.

L & O


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Liver and Onions said:


> Wow, was this next to a building with southern exposure ? Seems early with the cooler than normal late winter/early spring that we have had.
> 
> L & O


I have a little vinyl shed on the s/e side of my asparagus bed. The area gets sun from 10:00 a.m. til sundown right now. After my earlier post, I went and took a picture, but, I haven`t posted one in awhile so this may take some time. Also, when I went to take the pic. I found 3 more tips had broke through the soil surface in the last 2 or 3 hrs. It won`t be long now.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

wallywings123 said:


> I have a little vinyl shed on the s/e side of my asparagus bed. The area gets sun from 10:00 a.m. til sundown right now. After my earlier post, I went and took a picture, but, I haven`t posted one in awhile so this may take some time. Also, when I went to take the pic. I found 3 more tips had broke through the soil surface in the last 2 or 3 hrs. It won`t be long now.


 I think I'm going to have to check a couple spots for early bloomers in a few days. I actually went to one of my spots this morning after work to check and didn't see any yet. SOON!!.......................Oh I get to start looking for morels this weekend too. Probably kind of early still, but you never know.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/100_03601.JPG


Well, heres the pic. I promised, but I can`t get it back to normal size. I thought the Bud light would help with this project. Guess I was wrong.:help:


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

wallywings123 said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/100_03601.JPG
> 
> 
> Well, heres the pic. I promised, but I can`t get it back to normal size. I thought the Bud light would help with this project. Guess I was wrong.:help:


 Man that's the SMALLEST pic I've ever seen in my life!!:yikes::lol::lol::lol: Not a biggie though. Honestly, I don't know how to photo shop, but I'm sure someone on here can fix it up for you. Thank you for the pic though.


----------



## bigmule (Mar 5, 2008)

i pickle several jars of aparagus each year, some hot some not,man is that good,i gotta hide it from my buddies cause they will eat a whole jar in one setting. i buy my asparagus at a certain farm market for 89 cents a pound each spring, at today gas prices who can afford to drive around and pick it.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

bigmule said:


> i pickle several jars of aparagus each year, some hot some not,man is that good,i gotta hide it from my buddies cause they will eat a whole jar in one setting. i buy my asparagus at a certain farm market for 89 cents a pound each spring, at today gas prices who can afford to drive around and pick it.


 Yeah, gas is expensive, but there's alot by my house. The fun of picking it is worth it for me. I'm actually getting my dad to go with me this time.


----------



## shimmy (Dec 23, 2004)

wallywings123 said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/100_03601.JPG
> 
> 
> Well, heres the pic. I promised, but I can`t get it back to normal size. I thought the Bud light would help with this project. Guess I was wrong.:help:


I'm still laughing :lol::lol:that's the smallest pic i've seen.....should of tried Blue Light instead I'm not good at posting pictures either I just put them in my photo gallery then tell everyone to look there.
Where should i look for wild aspargus? 

Thanks 
Shimmy


----------



## rockbass (Dec 8, 2007)

wallywings123 said:


> http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/500/100_03601.JPG
> 
> 
> Well, heres the pic. I promised, but I can`t get it back to normal size. I thought the Bud light would help with this project. Guess I was wrong.:help:


I have been tryin to figure out what that pic was. Looked like someone dropped their gummie bears. Mystery solved.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

Hey now trapper Dan don't chue be snippin my patches before me, they might be booby trapped


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Cut the first batch of 8-9 inch spears yesterday. Lots more coming up now.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

wallywings123 said:


> Cut the first batch of 8-9 inch spears yesterday. Lots more coming up now.



Hmmmm
I checked alot of my spots last night and the ones that I also have in my garden and nothing has even popped up yet. I'm also in Davison


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

ArrowHawk said:


> Hmmmm
> I checked alot of my spots last night and the ones that I also have in my garden and nothing has even popped up yet. I'm also in Davison


Very strange. How about anybody else? I would take another picture and try to post but don`t have a couple of hours to mess with it right now. I don`t think I do anything different than anybody else though. I salt the asparagus bed each spring before they start coming up. As soon as 1 pops through the surface I apply Gurney`s asparagus food and then 1 more application when I`m done cutting for the season. Let it grow all summer and then cut it down to within an inch of the ground after the 1st killing frost.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I didn't see any at my spots yet either. However, that's awesome that you had some come up already! Soon for me as well I'd imagine.


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

wallywings123 said:


> Very strange. How about anybody else? I would take another picture and try to post but don`t have a couple of hours to mess with it right now. I don`t think I do anything different than anybody else though. I salt the asparagus bed each spring before they start coming up. As soon as 1 pops through the surface I apply Gurney`s asparagus food and then 1 more application when I`m done cutting for the season. Let it grow all summer and then cut it down to within an inch of the ground after the 1st killing frost.



How is the water bed in the area they are comming up?
I do the same thing as yourself with the Gurney's food.
We also went and check a few of my father laws spots and nothing.
You must be doing some thing even the Asparagus farms don't even know abot.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

I built a raised bed, bordered by 4x4`s so there is very good runoff. I had to cut it twice yesterday and am getting ready to head out and get another batch shortly.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

checked a couple of spots yesterday and the were empty!


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Picture is coming soon.


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Pic. is in my gallery. Feel free to post it, if anybody wants as I`m out of time. Thanks


----------



## ArrowHawk (Apr 1, 2003)

wallywings123 said:


> Pic. is in my gallery. Feel free to post it, if anybody wants as I`m out of time. Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> Very cool
> Still wiating to find the first wild one for this year, can taste them now.


----------



## chuckinduck (May 28, 2003)

I checked my beds lastnight, and of my 12 plants i put in last year, four have asparagus popping up through. Some of them are about 8" right now, but no harvesting this year as its only its 3rd season.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

How many seasons do you let it grow before picking it? Also, I like the smaller diameter stalks to cook on the grill. Does that mean that I just pick them when they are the size that I want?


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Checked my spots yesterday. Lots of littles ones breaking through. Should have my 1st lb this week...all wild. 
I'll try and snap some pics for anyone that wants to know what old dead plants look like, because that's what you need to look for. Look around road side ditches and alond fence rows.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> Checked my spots yesterday. Lots of littles ones breaking through. Should have my 1st lb this week...all wild.
> I'll try and snap some pics for anyone that wants to know what old dead plants look like, because that's what you need to look for. Look around road side ditches and alond fence rows.


 Thanks for the info. I'm going to check a couple of my spots on the way home. My old man and I are going to look for some this weekend too.:corkysm55


----------



## wallywings123 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hunter333 said:


> How many seasons do you let it grow before picking it? Also, I like the smaller diameter stalks to cook on the grill. Does that mean that I just pick them when they are the size that I want?


 
I first planted mine in 98 and harvested the first batch in 01. Had 3 years actual time and cut it the 4th growing season. I pick all sizes except the very thin ones.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

chuckinduck said:


> I checked my beds lastnight, and of my 12 plants i put in last year, four have asparagus popping up through. Some of them are about 8" right now, but no harvesting this year as its only its 3rd season.


No reason not to start picking asparagus in the second year if the stalks are large enough in diameter. I'll let you check some of the asparagus growing websites to dismiss the misinformation that you were given.
We had our first batch of garden asparagus last night. Will pick our patch for about 4 weeks. 
I checked 4 wild asparagus spots this morning within walking distance of my house. All had a few short stalks. Will check again on Monday. Next weekend should be a good time to get the bicycle out and take a wild asparagus gathering ride.
No talk yet this year about asparagus and smelly urine. Within 15-20 minutes of eating asparaus my urine will have a very strong smell. If my memory is correct, not everyone can smell this strong odor. Genetics involved here. Seems impossible that such a strong odor can not be smelled by all. I would compare the strength of this odor to the strength of the rotten egg smell from sulfur......like at Yellowstone N.P.

L & O


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Noe in my spots yet....I'm in Livingston County.....Mack


----------

